

Ask HN: Review my site: Pikk.com - kapauldo

Pikk ( http://www.pikk.com ) is Digg meets PollDaddy.  Users submit stories with simple two-choice voting (thrive or fail, for example).  Stories with the most votes make the front page (and decay over time, so there's always fresh content).<p>Bloggers can also use Pikk by embedding a voting widget so their readers can vote without ever leaving the story they're reading.  They get linked back from Pikk, so there's two-way traffic.<p>That's Pikk in a nutshell, please check it out and tell me what you think.  I'll be officially launching in the next week or so.<p>Thanks a lot,
Kevin (kapauldo)
======
frossie
Too much non-story "stuff" - at full screen height I get 4 stories on the
front page. HN gives me 26. Clearly you can't go as minimalist as HN, but I
really think you want to do better than 4.

Also, do you want to ask people to vote before they have even read the story?

Cute how the karma up/down text changes with the situation though... is that
done automatically or by human?

~~~
kapauldo
hmmmm - good point, i hadn't thought of that, so you're saying the first
impression should be more dense with stories.

users can either "thin slice" and vote with their gut, or they can click the
link and read the story, then vote (most links are pops).

not sure what you mean about karma up/down text, can you clarify?

~~~
frossie
I mean that if the story is about a person it says hero/jerk...

